# 5 weeks for hydro?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, it's now been 5 weeks and Dive pro's still has not called to tell me my Hydro is done. If you ask me...5 weeks is way to long for a hydro...I could have shipped it to china and had it done faster. MBT..I'll defenitely see you next time.


----------



## jstbad (Sep 28, 2007)

Let me know if they charge you extra for the visual inspection too. I had one or two tanks have the hydro and one just needed the vis, when all was said and done i was charged for two hydros and 3 visual inspections. I thought the visual was thrown in during the hydro since they have to look it over in order to do the hydro. At least that was what I've had to pay for in the past. 

Gene


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Hydro is a send out test that is done at an outside facility so sometimes it can take a little longer than normal to get a bottle back. A reasonable expectation is a day or two for just a VIP and a week or two for Hydro. Generally the VIP is thrown in with the price of a Hydro. O2 cleaning can take a couple of days as well. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jstbad (10/15/2007)*Let me know if they charge you extra for the visual inspection too. I had one or two tanks have the hydro and one just needed the vis, when all was said and done i was charged for two hydros and 3 visual inspections. I thought the visual was thrown in during the hydro since they have to look it over in order to do the hydro. At least that was what I've had to pay for in the past.
> 
> Gene


last time i checked with Dive Pros they charge seperately for hydro and a vip when sending tanks out for hydros. it is cheaper at MBT and it does not take as long.


----------



## jstbad (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, I found out the hard way; I didn't ask what I thought was an obvious question and it cost me.

Gene


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

you can have your own hydro done at most fire extinguisher places and usually in 1 to 2 days if you can drop off and pick up.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know if this'll help... I'm not a diver,(use tanks for portable air)but Hiller Systems on Fairfield does hydros on fire extinguishers and have done tanks for me before.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

yes Dive pro's does charge seperately for a viz and a Hydro...If you ask me it is a rip-off. I understand some things are out of the control of the dive shop...but they got you by the quavo's and know you only have a few options. I wish I could find a dive shop who would be reasonable in their pricing. Why can people buy things online for a third to half the price as a local store? I don't buy a bunch of stuff but when I do...I'll have to seriously consider online if the local shops are so high!


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jspooney (11/6/2007)*yes Dive pro's does charge seperately for a viz and a Hydro...If you ask me it is a rip-off. I understand some things are out of the control of the dive shop...but they got you by the quavo's and know you only have a few options. I wish I could find a dive shop who would be reasonable in their pricing. Why can people buy things online for a third to half the price as a local store? I don't buy a bunch of stuff but when I do...I'll have to seriously consider online if the local shops are so high!


Dive shops have overhead and stuff to pay. Luckily they are here when you need them for something. Also, if you want the warranty, you got to get it from an authorized dealer or you get no warranty. With my kind of luck, I'll spend the extra dough and have the warranty.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 1, 2007)

Dive shops are one of the great ripoffs of the world. They hide behind price fixing practices that are thinly disguised to keep just on the right side of the law.

Hint: Next time you need a Hydro (and yes, you do need them), look at the authorized list available on the web and just take it there. 1-2 days, done, without the second markup.

BTW, VIPs are a dive shop invention. Under the law you need hydros to transport or use cylinders in interstate commerce, but guess who came up with the VIP. Yep. This is not to say they aren't a good idea - but the "mandatory" nature came about with absolutely not one scintilla of actual evidence that it improved safety.


----------

